# Pedigree



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

These are some of the Hav's in Gracie's pedigree...does anyone know anything about them? 

Sire's side: Gyongyosi Pelyhes Hanninbal
Gyongyosi Pelyhes Ursula
Phie-Puha Brtold
Horvath-Berki Amilla
Massivus Angel's Berci
Dinkers Beauficious Babs
Pestimrei-Hopihek Elroy
Pangea Cecil

Dam's side : Majossayerdo-Szepe Cicero
Degfalvi Hajini
Massivus Angel's Pagami
Degfalvi Molly
Wuslon's Mortimer
Biscaya Alice
Petravari Longfur Doidor
Marjadvolgi Kleopatra


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry Karla, wish I could help. Hopefully some breeders will chime in.
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, I'd hate to try to pronounce some of those names! Where did you get her from? Must be from outside the US?

Sheri


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

We got her from a lady in Santa Barbara...I suspect she is kind of like a "broker"...at least that is what they call the people who bring GSD's over from Germany...I don't know if people do the same thing with Havs??? I didn't know much about the breed going in...and fell in love with her before really doing my research...I know, bad me...but I love Gracie and wouldn't trade her for the world! 

So, as far as my researching all of these names, most of them appear to be from Hungary. I don't get her pedigree and papers until she is spayed...but I asked the lady to send me a copy of her pedigree because I wanted to research her lines...so she just emailed me those names and said she would make me a copy and mail it tomorrow. I'm not sure if any of those names are the dam/sire or just the generations above them...so I don't know if Gracie came from Hungary or if her owners here in the US may have gotten their dogs from Hungary??? Every name I put in the Hav database seemed to be from Hungary...

I


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

None of the dogs look familiar to me, Karla.

You should go over to the Havanese Gallery: www.havanesegallery.hu and register her there. (Make sure you save your password info because it is very difficult, if at all possible, to reach a human later.) You can enter her info there, but be very careful to get all the punctuation exactly as listed in her pedigree and it may populate the background for you. Then you will be able to find other relatives too. (You can also look at OFFA.org for health info.)


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Kimberly...I guess I'll have to wait until I get her papers to actually register her there, right? 
Once I get the pedigree I can try to research her lines a little more. That is the site I went to and when I put in the first two names of most of those, they are all from Hungary. 
For example, I typed in Gyongyosi Pelyhes Ursula and got nothing, but when I typed in Gyongyosi Pelyhes I found dogs with that but another last name....so I'm assuming they are from the same kennel...


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

A lot of the names in her pedigree can be traced back to this breeder.
http://plhavanese.fw.hu/
I can't wait to get her actual pedigree, this is interesting.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

karlabythec said:


> Thanks Kimberly...I guess I'll have to wait until I get her papers to actually register her there, right?


You only need the names of both parents to register her there. If she has any relatives in the database, it will populate the rest of her pedigree automatically. (Assuming her parents are already listed.) You can always ask the breeder to put both parents in there too.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Whatever you find, Gracie is ADORABLE! I want to give her a big squeeze every time I see her avitar.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Kim, I too would like to research Lizzy's Pedigree, what are my first steps in doing so I do have her pedigree paper.....helene


----------

